# Radio ear muffs - Husqvarna???



## brookpederson (Jan 8, 2012)

I am a big fan of radio ear muffs. I use them in the tree, on the ground, grinding stumps, sawing on the sawmill, basically all day.
The peltor work tunes are crap, but about the only thing out there. The other day I saw a husqvarna ad with radio ear muffs in it. Has anyone tried them out? Do they hold up better? I was hoping that since husqvarna was putting their name one them they wouldn't break when they fall off my head and out of a tree:msp_biggrin:. I'm really hoping someone comes out with a metal pair, like in the old days. Of course I was young in the old days but know my dad had a pair.


----------



## 802climber (Jan 8, 2012)

For the price they better be good.

I wish they made ones that click into your helmet like earmuffs, i don't know how you'd wear the over-the-head style ones in a tree...


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 9, 2012)

I've taken the Work Tunes one and weaved them through the headgear of my Husky hard hat and made it work for in the woods. 

I want to say the Husky ones were $160 or something crazy when I priced them. I couldn't make myself do it, but they looked nice. 

I've tried the Stihl brand work tunes style and ruturned them, just weren't comfortable, underperformed and overpriced

After the run around I bought a second pair of Work Tunes because of their comfort, price, and reliability. I do wish there was a better option though.


----------



## superjunior (Jan 9, 2012)

I couldn't see paying 160$ for radio muffs. I got two pair of work tunes, won them both on a golf outing two years in a row. They're nice to have, I wear them stump grinding or splitting wood but wouldn't wear them working around a job site or up in a tree - just too distracting and dangerous


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 9, 2012)

I tried the work tunes, but I found Aearo Electronic Earplugs to be more comfortable and dont make my ears sweet during the summer. I just plug them into my ipod and I can listen to the stored music or the radio. I use them to stump grind, mow, grinding chains. I see they just went up in price. I get them from Baileys, heres the link. Aearo Electronic Earplugs


----------



## ancy (Jan 9, 2012)

I think you have Bomgaars up your way and they sell a good pair for around $50. I use my phone and some in-ear noise canceling ones and that works good. Think of it this way if you fall out of the tree you know where your phone is.


----------



## julyaric720 (Jan 9, 2012)

I join issue with you there. My view is entirely opposed to yours.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jan 10, 2012)

The newer orange or yellow worktunes are crap, the old blue ones are awesome as the battery and radio unit and ariel were all on the same side with the other ear just having a speaker. So I cut the other side off and just have one ear with the tunes on it. Less distracting and no cable to get caught. Mines lasted 7 years of heavy use. I brought a newer one a while back and it lasted less than a month.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 10, 2014)

Sorry for posting on an old thread, but thought some of you would like to know. Scored a set of these pictured at the end of last year. Ordered from Husqvarna. Were pricey, $120 or so if I remember right. VERY nice though, went to try to order another set for a customer today and they tell me they are no longer available with no replacement at this time.  Digital tuning, one button was power on/off, one volume which cycled through levels, and one tunes to the next clear station if I remember right. These newer ones also had an input jack for MP3/etc. The older ones didn't have that but I had bought my dad a few pairs of the headband style ones over the last several years and he just loves them while out in the fields on his tractors. They were very durable too and ran on two easily changed AA batteries. If anyone can figure out who made them for Husqvarna I'd love to find more. From what I've found they only seem to be for sale in Europe/etc, like all the other cool stuff.


----------

